# Super atv lift



## bruteman19

This may be here already but i searched and didn't find anything. Is anyone running the super atv 5 inch lift on their Rzr S? If so is it true to its size? And would rhino axles be able to stand up to that angle or would i need a thicker axle? Any information would be appreciated!


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Pm crawfishie. He's running one now. But truthfully I would just throw a Racertech 2" on it and crank the shocks down. You can get well over 20 inches ground clearance just like that.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Lmao, yeah we have talked. For the record.....

I have the S-ATV 6-8" lift. Running right now about 7" setting. I have 19" GC in rear and 21" front GC. No axle binding or overheating problems....axle issues at all. For the money, its an awesome lift. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Brute650i

Let me know if I can help get you setup with one.


----------



## Gingerninjarick

I just installed SATV's 5" lift on my 08 but it wasnt an S. Took it to MS offrad adventures park this weekend and hammered on it pretty hard. Didnt have any problems. Ive gotten a lot comments on how "the axles wont last long at that angle" but its always from guys with no lift... So far I love it! Definitely worth the price!!


----------



## bruteman19

Thanks for all the info guys! I really appreciate it! And i'll let you know Brute650i


----------



## Gingerninjarick

Hey brute650i, saw your from rosedale. Where do you ride?


----------



## Brute650i

Normally around my house or down at the hunting club. We go up to enid or sardis several times throughout the summer and also up to some of the parks around jackson. Not many places to really ride around here close.


----------



## Gingerninjarick

Yeah I know what you mean.. Im from greenville. Just wondering if we've crossed paths before. I got a buddy named Daniel Hale from Malvina close to there. He had a Polaris sportsman 800 but had some bad luck with it. My name is Ricky Cooper..

Sorry for thread hijacking..


----------



## Brute650i

Yeah I know daniel real well my name is brent adams. I had a built black brute on nitrous for a while. Send me a pm if yall ever go on a good ride or if ya want to chat so we don't clutter up his thread


----------

